# K&N Air Filter for 2018 TT RS



## McTTRS (Jun 20, 2017)

After 4 previous turbo Audis it is clear to me that a hi-performance air filter can make noticeable difference in performance so I was keen to find one for my new TT RS. When I visited the K&N site (https://www.knfilters.com) the 2018 TT RS was not listed in the ’search by vehicle’ or even the ‘get notified when a new part is released for your vehicle’ portion of the web page so I removed the air filter from the car and took this snapshot:








and noted the VW AG part number 3Q0129620. After seaching on that number, I found K&N part number 33-3036 (see https://www.knfilters.com/search/pro...x?prod=33-3036 ) and fond that this filter is the correct size dimensionally, cross references to the number stamped on the filter removed from my 2018 TT RS and is listed as the correct filter for the 2016 and 2017 TT RS so I ordered one betting it would fit. It just arrived and fits perfectly - let the performance upgrades begin.


----------



## Serious Poo (Mar 25, 2006)

Thank you very much for posting this! Seems like a no-brainer performance upgrade.


----------



## tdi-bart (Feb 10, 2011)

i dont think k&n does anything for you on turbo cars, esp the TTRS. i had the mk2 and i believe everyone agreed the paper filter was more than fine. just change it every oil change. washable filters you spray with oils were MAF killers, old TTRS didnt have a MAF at least.


----------



## ExtremePowerhouse - Mike (Dec 16, 2016)

Did you notice any difference?


----------

